# Larry Williams commercial proxy index



## fill (9 June 2005)

I attended a free seminar by Larry Williams recently. He talked about an indicator he uses based on work he did on commitment of traders data that he says lets him see what the major buyers and sellers are doing. He calls it a commercial proxy index, it is an oscilator based on price data only,apparently. Has anyone any idea how to create it in Amibroker? Thanks in advance. Fill


----------

